# Camera's....



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok so the last time a thread like this was posted was 07 and 06 (at least thats what my search said).

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/cameras-4315/

I was wondering if anyone has upgraded and or changed their camera's to new or better ones? I just received a Canon SD500 as a gift but it doesn't seem to be able to capture my puppy running or catching balls... the pictures end up blurry @ best and it cant take them fast enough... and the pictures are not as "crisp" as I would like them to be.

please list your cameras! Thanks =P~ 


Examples of what "motion" pics look like w/my camera:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont know if they've gotten any better, but compact cameras aren't that great for action shots. There should be an Action mode ont he camera though that will help. DSLR cameras are the best for high speed.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> DSLR cameras are the best for high speed.


I guess Ill be switching to one of those very soon... so tired of crapy pics!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The canon Digital Rebel series are very nice entry level cameras. 350D and 400D I believe are the model numbers. If you do go that route, go to a good camera store and talk to them about what you want to do with the camera, they can suggest which lenses would be most appropriate (or post on a digital photography forum, I don't know of any myself). Generally you can find package deals that include both the body of the camera with one or two of the most commonly used lenses for a better price than buying them individually.

Image Stabilized lenses also go a long way.

The down side to DSLR is that they aren't small, so can be inconvenient at times, but the quality is second to none. Well, second to more expensive DSLR cameras and fancier lenses... but thats about it


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The canon Digital Rebel series are very nice entry level cameras. 350D and 400D I believe are the model numbers. If you do go that route, go to a good camera store and talk to them about what you want to do with the camera, they can suggest which lenses would be most appropriate (or post on a digital photography forum, I don't know of any myself). Generally you can find package deals that include both the body of the camera with one or two of the most commonly used lenses for a better price than buying them individually.
> 
> Image Stabilized lenses also go a long way.
> 
> The down side to DSLR is that they aren't small, so can be inconvenient at times, but the quality is second to none. Well, second to more expensive DSLR cameras and fancier lenses... but thats about it


I'm currently looking at the new (ish) model Canon EOS 450D:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Digit...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=02TKHFGW5V2GGBRCYJWE


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks.
I have two small every day cameras right now, a Kodak that can take some nice photos was only 100.00 bucks total \\/ 
And the new one I told you about also very small and takes good photos... just not moving.



















Those are from my 100.00 camera lol I think it may take better photos then the new one ](*,)


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The canon Digital Rebel series are very nice entry level cameras. 350D and 400D I believe are the model numbers.


going to look @ those thxs


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are some pics taken with my Canon 40D (info here). The product line up is here:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=111

And www.dpreview.com is an excellent source of information as well.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

I had the same problems and upgraded to a Canon PowerShot SX100 IS. I understand they've upgraded it now. Best price I found was through Amazon.com My default avatar was taken using this camera. That little girl is a blur on the eyes, let alone a camera. Any shots I was able to get of her before were in video clips.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I completely forgot about the Prosumer cameras from Canon. A friend of mine used to have one 3 or so years ago that was really nice and did excellent action shots too, without the hassle of separate lenses.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Russ Spencer said:


> I had the same problems and upgraded to a Canon PowerShot SX100 IS. I understand they've upgraded it now. Best price I found was through Amazon.com My default avatar was taken using this camera. That little girl is a blur on the eyes, let alone a camera. Any shots I was able to get of her before were in video clips.


That's the camera I have too. Got it at Sam's Club last year for Christmas. It's not bad (an upgrade from my previous humble little 3 year old Vivitar), but the one downside to taking action shots (like dogs on the fly) is that it doesn't have a viewfinder. If I'm using it on the TV setting for faster shutter speed, I can't figure out how to keep it on continuous shooting as the default if I have to shut the camera off for a minute. :-k Some sample pics (the hay bale one was at relatively low light, so there's a slight blur on Fawkes's head on the left). And I'm loving everyone else's photos too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions you guys! And GREAT photos. It really shows me what I am missing out on!
I just hope they camera's dont end up having more buttons then my new suv has... #-o Im still trying to figure out everything IT does :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The "prosumer" cameras are easier to learn than DSLR cameras, and more focus put into the automatic mode, where DSLR seems to have a very basic automatic mode (basic, but not crap) with the assumption that people will spend more time tweaking the manual settings with either full manual or semi-auto modes.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I bought a Nikon D300, it's a nice camera but I don't know how to use it properly yet and you need at least 2 lenses like a 50 mm and a long lens.


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I also have a Canon 40D and love it


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joel Anderson said:


> I also have a Canon 40D and love it


I will third the Canon 40D I picked up a very nice used copy on Crags List I was about to pull the the trigger on a Canon 400D/Rebel XTI but found the 40D both are nice one costs more new


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i ended up getting a canon S2 IS (i started the 2007 thread i believe). i love it, but my daughter's better w/it than i am (only cause she screws around w/it more). it's a nice size, has image stabilization, has multiple auto settings for everything fr night shots to actions to close ups, 5 megapixel resolution, nice zoom. 

just a nice camera all around. probably the only downside is that it is not a "compact" camera-you either carry a largish purse (not me) or make sure you have a good strap.

oh, it's easy to download, edit, crop, etc, user friendly programmed.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

ann freier said:


> i ended up getting a canon S2 IS (i started the 2007 thread i believe). i love it, but my daughter's better w/it than i am (only cause she screws around w/it more). it's a nice size, has image stabilization, has multiple auto settings for everything fr night shots to actions to close ups, 5 megapixel resolution, nice zoom.
> 
> just a nice camera all around. probably the only downside is that it is not a "compact" camera-you either carry a largish purse (not me) or make sure you have a good strap.
> 
> oh, it's easy to download, edit, crop, etc, user friendly programmed.


good to know thanks!

Thanks to everyone elses inputs! Sorry my comp is MIA being fixed so its taking me a while to respond to my posts :roll:


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Nikon D60 VS Canon XTi

thoughts??

I looked at them on the dpreview and they seem also the same on everything. :-k

well except price even there they are pretty close.. N=599 C=654


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It looks like those cameras are meant to be direct competitors of eachother, which basically means you will be happy with either one and it ultimately comes down to brand preference. Some people prefer Canon for one reason or another, some people prefer Nikon for one reason or another. The pictures the Canon and Nikon produce are often slightly different. Different soft/hardness, a different hue etc. Look at the sample pics in the reviews on DPReview.com or go to Flickr.com and do a search for the camera, you will often find pics and photo-groups referencing the camera that was used.

They are both DSLR Cameras, which means you will need lenses. So unless the price you mentioned above includes a lens, you'll need to take into account that lenses are not cheap and usually Canon and Nikon sell bundle packages with the Camera Body along with 1 or 2 commonly used lenses.

Personally I like Canon, but realistically, you will be happy with either one. Go to a store and check which one feels better in your hands, and talk to them about lens options or packages. Have them put the lens you'll be likely to use the most on the camera body of each and hold the camera like you would when shooting photos, then feel which one has more appropriate button locations for your hands.

Or you could do what I do and just buy one of them blindly and accept that you'll like it either way  When I bought my Canon 40D I ran into the store 2 minutes before closing and said "I KNOW WHAT I WANT!"


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> It looks like those cameras are meant to be direct competitors of eachother, which basically means you will be happy with either one and it ultimately comes down to brand preference. Some people prefer Canon for one reason or another, some people prefer Nikon for one reason or another. The pictures the Canon and Nikon produce are often slightly different. Different soft/hardness, a different hue etc. Look at the sample pics in the reviews on DPReview.com or go to Flickr.com and do a search for the camera, you will often find pics and photo-groups referencing the camera that was used.
> 
> They are both DSLR Cameras, which means you will need lenses. So unless the price you mentioned above includes a lens, you'll need to take into account that lenses are not cheap and usually Canon and Nikon sell bundle packages with the Camera Body along with 1 or 2 commonly used lenses.
> 
> ...


Those are prices for package deals.. though id probably end up spending 1-2 hundred more to up grade to either IS or VD lense package. I believe they normally come with 2 lenses and a case, maybe 2-3 other items. 
I really liked the D40 also... but not in my price range #-o I am watching a few on eBay to see how they turn out if I can get a great deal if not Ill probably go with one of those.
Thxs


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

IS is a must have for me, especially if you're buying a camera of that caliber. You will kick yourself for going with a non-IS lens.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a Canon Rebel Xti and really like it. Actually my friends who do a lot of photos also seem to like my little Canon better then their much more expensive cameras  One thing I've noticed is mine is a LOT lighter weight, I don't use a tripod and by the end of the day I'm not sore and exhausted like they are. The IS lenses are a lot more expensive because Canon doesn't include IS as a body feature like some brands, so far I've gotten away with shooting with just the regular non-IS lenses but better ones are on my Christmas wish list. 

One of my favorite things about the Rebel is the automatic settings. Since it's kind of an entry level DSLR they still have pretty good auto settings, actually I find I shoot more on auto then I do on the manual settings, I just tend to get better results that way. I do need to get my camera/lenses in for a cleaning, I've noticed a drop in photo clarity lately. Because it has a good set of auto settings, I can hand the camera off to people and get decent shots of my own dogs, not just take good shots of others LOL

I have a ton of photos I've taken with this camera at www.workingdogphotography.com some are better then others, but overall I'm happy with the quality for the price.

This one was taken on the auto settings shortly after I got the camera, the original is actually better quality but I downsized it for the web. I just love the ripples in the roof of his mouth LOL










This photo was taken by a non-camera friend just a few days after I got the camera.


----------



## Steve Patrick (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi 
I use a Nikon D40X and it takes good Pic's moving or still
Steve


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a 30D [over 100k shots on it so far 0_o] and will probably be getting the 40D soon. I started with a DSLR like camera, but it wasn't filling my expectations. I went all out and got the sport horse of lenses, the 70-200 2.8 IS. Nikon has their own copy of this lens and I hear it's just as amazing. When you're spliting hairs between Nikon or Canon, go to a Best Buy or Circuit City and find out which brand fits better in your hands. Both companies are in direct competetion of eachother, so what one has, the other has a very similar copy. 



















I haven't regretted getting my DSLR. Completely worth every dime spent on it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

on that note ashley, you have NO EXCUSE for not providing us w/pics of your gorgeous pup. (unless i've missed them somehow. then you can yell at me).


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

About the pictures that Ashley just put up. These two were taken at the APPDA trial. The horse has just jumped from the car window to protect the handler at an ATM, the dog is running to see how the horse did that.

Just Kiddin. I don't know the horse but I do know the dog. Right Kim ?


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> About the pictures that Ashley just put up. These two were taken at the APPDA trial. The horse has just jumped from the car window to protect the handler at an ATM, the dog is running to see how the horse did that.
> 
> Just Kiddin. I don't know the horse but I do know the dog. Right Kim ?


Hahaha. That's TC Night Hawk aka Hawk. Retired Endurance racer, currently the horse I ride at a friends house. 

Ann, gorgeous pup? You do mean Zoran right? This goober:








Surely you have me mistaken with a different dog owner lmao. He's now taller than my mastiff mix. It's scary. I'll get some actual shots of him today. I just got through with an entire set of wedding shots, so now I can get back to what I'm good at, chasing the pup around the front yard.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG Ashley, that is the exact face Havoc does - EXCEPT when I point the camera at him. I'm dying to get a picture like yours... Hahaha


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*Samples from Canon 450D*

http://www.angelplace.net/photos/Warphie&Kong2.jpg


http://www.angelplace.net/photos/Warphie&Kong.jpg

This is with a 70 to 300 mm lens.

By the way, image stabilization does not really buy you
much for this sort of shot, you need the high shutter
speed.

In the US this is about $1000 for the camera & lens.

The pros use camer / lens combinations that run several
thousand dollars.

By the way, there is a fairly steap learning curve with this
sort of camera combination.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Samples from Canon 450D*



Jim Engel said:


> http://www.angelplace.net/photos/Warphie&Kong2.*jpg*​
> 
> 
> http://www.angelplace.net/photos/Warphie&Kong.*jpg*​
> ...


In the US it's called the Rebel SXi I will disagree this camera is fairly easy to learn on/with and a nice camera to boot


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Rebel XSi / 350D*

Jeff,

What I meant to say is that it takes a lot of time, effort,
practice and work to get the best out of this sort of
camera.

Sure, if you have a little background you can get 
good pictures pretty quick.

But to get the full potential you need to be able to do
some reasonable level of post processing, often on
the raw files.

Compared to the less expensive fixed lens camers
the depth of field is very shallow at higher aptures
and the controls to set ISO, focus point patterns
and so forth require quite a bit of effort to master.

This is particularly an issue when you are doing working
dogs, as you have to be able to set up quickly to get
the shot.

Or perhaps your skill levels are such that it just seems
more difficult for me than for you.

At any rate, I really like the camera and the lens and
hope to be able to gain skill and take better photos.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The Rebel XSi / 350D*



Jim Engel said:


> Jeff,
> 
> What I meant to say is that it takes a lot of time, effort,
> practice and work to get the best out of this sort of
> ...


I am still learning and playing also


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone care to offer some lens choices for a novice SLR user considering the Canon EOS Rebel XSi?

I would like to be able to shoot action dog and people shots at various distances as well as scenery and the occasional close up of some flora.

I suppose I should consider how these handle in the wilderness and associated conditions. If I want to shoot on anything other than a good weather day.....do ya have to go waterproof?

This is all really a pipe dream at this point. Not sure I have been nearly good enough for Santa to deliver on this one.;-)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Anyone care to offer some lens choices for a novice SLR user considering the Canon EOS Rebel XSi?
> 
> I would like to be able to shoot action dog and people shots at various distances as well as scenery and the occasional close up of some flora.
> 
> ...


The XSi will handle any of the new "glass" lenses Canon offers that camera will twist on to one of those mongo big white L lenses you see on the side lines of foot ball games.
I have a EF 70-300 IS USM, EFS 18-55 and for just in the house EF 50 also called the "nifty fifty"
Here is the link to the Canon digital forum you may find some answerer there I am happy with my lenses they are middle of the road in price and quality. 
I have enjoyed of your photos the places you go to it would be great to have some bigger glass.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Anyone care to offer some lens choices for a novice SLR user considering the Canon EOS Rebel XSi?
> 
> I would like to be able to shoot action dog and people shots at various distances as well as scenery and the occasional close up of some flora.
> 
> ...


 
I have a Rebel and a Canon 40D as well as numerous lenses, but I find the lenses I use most (other then my lone L series lens:mrgreen: ) are the 18-55 and the 70-300. The 18-55 came with the Rebel - the 70-300 came pretty cheap (remanufactured).

Rather then post a slew of pictures here....you can see a few flora (not really my thing), tanks, USMC Osprey under *various pictures*....I also take soccer pictures....and of course working dog pictures. I have a few albums of those that are not password protected here: http://laceync.smugmug.com/. The pictures were all taken with a Rebel....and the two lenses that I refered to above.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*Image Stabilized lenses*

Image Stabilized lenses are a very nice feature, but of limited
use for sports style action shots, such as a dog in motion as
in a trial.

Here you need a "fast" telephoto or zoom lens so that you
can use a high shutter speed and higher ISO to capture
the motion.

If your primary interest is canine action shots, and your
budget is limited then image stabilization might not be the
highest priority.

There is even a point of fiew that image stabilization should
be turned off for action shots because it might interefere
with focus.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Image Stabilized lenses*

We have a digital Rebel too, with an 18/55 lens and a 300mm zoom lens. it's a nice camera. We also have a little Nikon coolpix that is nice and small, which is convenient, but the picture quality is much different. 

Here's a couple action type shots taken with our Rebel. (The dog is anywhere from 9-14 months old in these in case anyone cares.)










This one is from about 30 yards away and zoomed in.









more taken from a fair distance


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I have a Rebel and a Canon 40D as well as numerous lenses, but I find the lenses I use most (other then my lone L series lens:mrgreen: ) are the 18-55 and the 70-300. The 18-55 came with the Rebel - the 70-300 came pretty cheap (remanufactured).


I have the Rebel and the same lens you have LOL I really like the Rebel, almost all the photos at my workingdogphotography website were taken with it. Probably 99% were taken with the 70-300 lens. I think one of my favorite things about the Rebel is that the auto features are actually quite good. I end up doing more shooting in auto then any other setting, because I find I get as good or better quality in the final photo then when I'm doing the settings manually. And it's not just me LOL, I've handed the camera off to people much more professional then I am and they have found the same to be true. Especially when you are shooting a dog trial on a field where the lighting is constantly changing due to trees or clouds casting shadows, the location of the exercise in relation to the sun and where I am, etc. Early morning or evenings I go into manual mode, the auto mode doesn't handle dusk type lighting real well. It's nice to have a camera though that you can hand off to a relative newbie, say "stand here" (so they are in the best possible position, something most don't think about) and just point and hold that button down. And actually end up with some good photos of your own dog


----------

